# eating deer poop



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My little Henry is 5 months old and seems to love to eat deer poop he finds in our yard. Other than being kind of disgusting, should I be worried about this?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has been eating deer and rabbit poop for over 2 years, no health worries that I know of. Galen now has the taste for it.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley loves to eat rabbit and deer poop. He acts like it is a delicacy. He hasn't had any ill effects from it. Last time he went to the vet and had a stool sample analyzed, they told me that he had a virus from rabbit poop, but the virus did not affect dogs. 

I have been working with him on the "leave it" command and he is responding pretty well. I started by telling him to leave it and then rewarding him with a piece of cheese. Now he will just follow the command if I catch him before he gets too close.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> Other than being kind of disgusting, should I be worried about this?


Hahahaha, yeah, just kinda disgusting.. lol
I hate when Beamer goes for the rabbit poop... ughhh

Ryan


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Loki likes to roll in interesting substances. He took a real liking to this one area of the yard. I got down on my hands and knees, spread my fingers into the grass to see what drew him to this particular area. Up come my fingers covered in brown "stuff". Either deer or rabbit poo. He smells his rolling areas an awful lot but I have yet to see him try to eat it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Nancy - Gryff does this too. It is vile, but it's not uncommon. He will eat and roll in anything that stinks! Get used to lots of baths.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd eats deer and rabbit poop whenever he gets the chance..it grosses me out but he hasn't had any health issues because of it. 
I guess that they could get parasites from animal poop but Todd's on Revolution and it should kill any worms that he may get.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be careful. They can get parasites such as coccidia from eating poop


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What does this poop look like? I have never seen deer poop! But, I am sure Dexter has found some and eaten it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What does this poop look like? I have never seen deer poop! But, I am sure Dexter has found some and eaten it.


round black pellets


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How lucky for you Linda that you have not seen deer poop!! When we do our poop walk on the lawn, it isnt just dog poop we pick up! My guys love it, and seem to know EXACTLY where it is the second they leave the door! We try to pick it up as quick as possible. they usually do get some, but we discourage it. 
Hi Nancy! I would try to keep Henry away from it if possible, although Lily has made it to age 6 without any problems eating it. It certainly is one of the yukkyuke: habits they have.
Laurie


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

*thank you everyone!*

Thank you all so much for participating in the deer poop thread. I hope to have less icky questions in the future. I also wish I could figure out how to get a picture to show up on my name! So complicated! Thanks all!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> Thank you all so much for participating in the deer poop thread. I hope to have less icky questions in the future. I also wish I could figure out how to get a picture to show up on my name! So complicated! Thanks all!


Nancy - I'll stop by sometime this week and we'll get you a profile picture and put up some pictures of Henry. He's too cute not to share!


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Oh my, my Benji (the black one) rolled in some fresh deer poop yesterday. I had to wrap him in a towel and straight to the tub to be bathed..I gagged the whole time. OH MY!


----------

